# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Pijn op de borst

## Gast: jannie

Hallo
ik heb een vraag 
ik krijg zo af en toe erge benauwde pijn op de borst
zoals gisteren heb ik mij weer eens druk zitten maken en krijg dan het gevoel dat mijn rechter borst eraf geknepen word en zo&#39;n raar knijpend benauwt gevoel in de keel
nu ben ik daar in het verleden al een keer mee bij de dokter geweest en die vertelde mij dat het van mijn maag afkomt (ik slik wel omeprazol 40 maar mijn maag is nooit nagekeken)

ik ben bang voor die pijn en wil heel graag weten of dat inderdaad van de maag af kan komen (het duurt +/- 30 min)
het is voornamelijk als ik mij ergens druk om maak 
ik dacht zelf dat het mijn hart was

wie heeft dit ook en kan mij er meer over vertellen

----------


## Loes

Hoi Jannie

Als je denkt dat het je hart is, vraag het nog eens aan je arts dan&#33; Het zou wel mogelijk kunnen zijn, zoals jij het beschrijft. Het lijkt dan een beetje op angina pectoris, oftewel een soort van hartkramp. Mede ook omdat je zegt, dat het je benauwd in de keel.

Ga nog een terug naar je arts en vraag of je een keer naar de cardioloog mag voor het maken van een hartfilmpje, fietstest en dergelijke. Is dat het niet, stelt het je misschien toch gerust en zal je toch wat kalmer aan moeten doen en proberen je niet te druk te maken.

Ik praat een beetje uit ervaring, maar ben nu weer helemaal de oude.

Mvg, Loes

----------


## Gast: jannie

Hallo Loes
bedankt voor jouw reactie
ik ga toch maar weer naar
de huisarts terug

groetjes jannie

----------

